# Peruvian (Psuedo/Phyllovates sp) penultimate female



## padkison (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Mar 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice. Let me know when you have some available.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice pic Perry, looks like ready to molt. It is a she or he? I have counted 6 molts right now for two of my subadults which look like female, but still guessing the gender.


----------



## padkison (Mar 4, 2007)

It's a female.

At penultimate stage, I can definitely see the difference in number of abdominal segments. Also, the male's antenna become feathery looking.

I have 1 penultimate male, 2 penultimate females, a pre-penultimate female, and one who is 2 molts behind all the others due to timid eating.

The penultimate mantids recently molted, so it will be awhile until I see adults.

Here's the male, photos aren't good enough to see the antenna difference. Wing buds look different in the photos, I'll have to check that.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah Thanks Perry!!  

I think i have two subadult female in this case. Here is one of the freshly molted subadult female (i think), she is only about 3.5 cm


----------



## wuwu (Mar 13, 2007)

they are much smaller than i thought. i have 2 sub adult females, 3 sub sub females, 1 sub male, and 1 sub sub male. hopefully we can breed these!


----------



## padkison (Mar 13, 2007)

The sub adults I have are about the size of P. agrionina sub adults except there doesn't appear to be as much of a size difference in the sexes.

I'm expecting the adult females to be slightly shorter than a P. agrionina female and also to have a slighter build. I expect the males to be larger than then P. agrionina males.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 13, 2007)

First adult female Peruvian stick mantis I had is about 5 cm. She went through 7 molts. I have many females and only 2 males at subadult stage. They are not very cannibalistic species at all.


----------



## padkison (Mar 13, 2007)

I am curious as to the M/F ratio other people have. My ratio for the sub adults is 1 male to 3 females. I have 1 sub sub adult that I have not determined yet.



> I have many females and only 2 males at subadult stage.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 13, 2007)

Well my ratio is very good; 19 females to 18 males and most are adult now. I put photos up a while back .........

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic...&amp;highlight=


----------



## wuwu (Mar 14, 2007)

> First adult female Peruvian stick mantis I had is about 5 cm. She went through 7 molts. I have many females and only 2 males at subadult stage. They are not very cannibalistic species at all.


nope, not at all. i find that they are rather communal.


----------



## padkison (Mar 29, 2007)

Adult Female. Anyone been breeding these yet?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice colours on that one !

I have 5 mated females and two ootheca so far. They are very easy to pair up, which is an added bonus !

Good luck with yours !

Rob.


----------



## Christian (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi.

Do the wings get green later on? Every Vates/Phyllovates/Pseudovates I've ever seen had greenish wings, irrespective of body color.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Christian,

I've had only one male with a lateral green line (costal), but no others. It turned green in the normal time span for a mantis of this size.

I am disapointed that none are fully green on the wings.

Rob.


----------



## Christian (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks. That's interesting.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## padkison (Mar 31, 2007)

Male Peruvian at 2 weeks. Wing color change to green.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 13, 2007)

two of my females have matured and they both have green wings. one has green green wings, the other has brownish green.


----------

